# Error then freeze in Outlook 2003 Pro



## Legion1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

I haven't been able to see this error happen myself yet, because the client says it happens randomly. It might happen 5 times in a day and some days not happen at all. I had her take a screenshot and I got the error message.

I'll go over what she is doing when she gets the error...

One of their software programs has an email report button. This button prints the report to .pdf, then opens a new message in Outlook and puts the pdf file in as an attachment. The user will type the email address of who to send it to, and a small message. Once the user hits send, this error will show up: "The operation failed due to network or other communication problems. Check your connection and try again.” The user says the PC then freezes.

Any ideas? I've searched for an answer to this problem and havent found anything 

Thanks


----------



## Legion1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## bs2069 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a user with this exact same issue. She has a PDF that she has open and when she clicks on "file", "attach to email", and then types a message to the sender she will sometimes get "The operation failed due to network or other communication problems. Check your connections and try again." I have seen many posts about this problem but not when a PDF is involved and most of those said it was because they were using Word as your editor. In my users case it is being written as an HTML.


----------



## Legion1987 (Apr 17, 2008)

I believe I have her problem fixed. I did a microsoft office repair. Also the same day I ran the system file checker utility. To run the utility go to command prompt, and type 'sfc /scannow'. You will probably need the OS disk.

There was another time she got the error, but I fixed it this time easily. The DHCP server was giving her PC the wrong DNS, so I just gave her a static IP. Since then she hasnt had the problem.


----------

